# Shimano XTR V-Brake + Bremshebel (komplett)



## Carsten1981 (26. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich biete hier eine komplette Bremsanlage von Shimano XTR an.

*Bestehend aus:*
Bremshebel XTR (rechts und links)
V-Brake XTR (Vorderrad und Hinterrad)

Preis VB. 100


----------



## Carsten1981 (27. April 2007)

Festpreis 75 inkl. versicherter versand.
Bei interesse melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebarator (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich nehm sie sofort. Suche schon ewig danach. Würdest du sie in die schweiz schicken? Das wäre so geil, meine ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und nun steht mein bike im keller und wartet. 
gruss bastian


----------



## Alfa-Werner (13. Juni 2020)

Sebarator schrieb:


> Hallo, ich nehm sie sofort. Suche schon ewig danach. Würdest du sie in die schweiz schicken? Das wäre so geil, meine ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und nun steht mein bike im keller und wartet.
> gruss bastian



Hast Du mal auf das Datum geachtet?


----------

